# Maverick and Indesign cs6



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

any one having issues where indesign keeps closing or not saving?
tried all the updates..


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

macintosh doctor said:


> any one having issues where indesign keeps closing or not saving?
> tried all the updates..


Made the switch to CC before updating to Mavericks, so have not been able to use CS6 in Mavericks. Have you tried deleting your preferences when indesign starts up? hold Cmd + Ctrl + Opt + Shift when starting up indesign.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

wonderings said:


> Made the switch to CC before updating to Mavericks, so have not been able to use CS6 in Mavericks. Have you tried deleting your preferences when indesign starts up? hold Cmd + Ctrl + Opt + Shift when starting up indesign.


client refuses to buy CC, so they bought CS6 - clean install new mac.. indesign will close or take forever to save or not save at all.. tried everything..


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Have you tried deactivating any non system fonts? I have had wonky behaviour in the past with indesign and certain fonts being activated.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

I don't really know the solution and I don't use any recent "Arrogant Adobe" software, but a google and bing search on 'Mavericks and Indesign cs6 keeps closing and not saving' etc., the hits seem to suggest doing a possible uninstall/reinstall or at least running the "Adobe Creative Cloud Cleaner Tool" which seems to have fixed the problem for some users.

Have a look:
Adobe Community: InDesign CS6 Frequent Crashing on OS X Mavericks

and maybe:
Use the CC Cleaner Tool to solve installation problems | CC, CS3-CS6

or google or bing:

https://www.google.ca/search?client...&oe=UTF-8&gfe_rd=cr&ei=OvlXU5PPJauV8QfR-IDABA

But it seems a bit strange having such problems with a "clean install new mac".


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

i am concluding that Adobe is being ridiculous, support is non existent.. I am thinking they want people to pay the $49/month per computer for proper workflow.
thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

macintosh doctor said:


> i am concluding that Adobe is being ridiculous, support is non existent.. I am thinking they want people to pay the $49/month per computer for proper workflow.
> thanks for the suggestions.


I really hate the rental fee for their software, but the unfortunate reality is Adobe is an industry standard and we have many clients who make the jump right away. There have been a few improvements, I have been very very happy with the indesign becoming a 64bit app, had issues with larger files and exporting them, would crash or lock up indesign. Now with CC it happily plods on through and my 16 gigs of ram is put to good use.


I am going to try and install CS6 tomorrow on my virtual machine and see if there is any problems on my end.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

wonderings said:


> I really hate the rental fee for their software, but the unfortunate reality is Adobe is an industry standard and we have many clients who make the jump right away. There have been a few improvements, I have been very very happy with the indesign becoming a 64bit app, had issues with larger files and exporting them, would crash or lock up indesign. Now with CC it happily plods on through and my 16 gigs of ram is put to good use.
> 
> 
> I am going to try and install CS6 tomorrow on my virtual machine and see if there is any problems on my end.


thanks let me know.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

wonderings said:


> I really hate the rental fee for their software, but the unfortunate reality is Adobe is an industry standard and we have many clients who make the jump right away. There have been a few improvements, I have been very very happy with the indesign becoming a 64bit app, had issues with larger files and exporting them, would crash or lock up indesign. Now with CC it happily plods on through and my 16 gigs of ram is put to good use.
> 
> 
> I am going to try and install CS6 tomorrow on my virtual machine and see if there is any problems on my end.



Please excuse my ignorance and misunderstanding, but aren't CC and CS6 basically the same applications except for the possible different versions and how one pays the piper - Adobe??

I did try checking... 

Adobe Community: What is the difference CS6 & CC Versions?

What’s the Difference Between Adobe CC (Creative Cloud) vs. CS6? | ProDesignTools


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

pm-r said:


> Please excuse my ignorance and misunderstanding, but aren't CC and CS6 basically the same applications except for the possible different versions and how one pays the piper - Adobe??
> 
> I did try checking...
> 
> ...


From my own experience, they are very similar, a few new features here and there. Nothing worth upgrading for in my option, we just had to. Adobe is a 64bit app now, where it was not before. Now for that feature alone I find the upgrade worth it.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Just opened, saved and packaged a few larger files I had in indesign CS6. It was a clean install in Mavericks loaded in Parallels. No slow downs, hiccups or anything unusual that I can see.

I would try giving indesign a clean install, delete all the preferences, etc. I did not see this asked or mentioned, but is it with every file you have these issues?


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

wonderings said:


> Just opened, saved and packaged a few larger files I had in indesign CS6. It was a clean install in Mavericks loaded in Parallels. No slow downs, hiccups or anything unusual that I can see.
> 
> I would try giving indesign a clean install, delete all the preferences, etc. I did not see this asked or mentioned, but is it with every file you have these issues?


seems randomly after further investigation..
also we may have a hicup - when you open files made in CC - it will re raster or say your running old software with improper version..


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

macintosh doctor said:


> seems randomly after further investigation..
> also we may have a hicup - when you open files made in CC - it will re raster or say your running old software with improper version..


I down saved the files I test for CS6 (idml). No warnings that way. I don't think CS6 will open CC files at all as its a newer version.


----------



## Niagaramark (Jul 20, 2007)

Anyone know where you can still buy cs6? I'm running cs5 and want to upgrade but don't like the eternal monthly payment with CC.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

I guess you tried:

https://www.google.ca/search?client...&oe=UTF-8&gfe_rd=cr&ei=s8hZU__rMayV8Qf2poCABQ

and

https://www.google.ca/search?client...&oe=UTF-8&gfe_rd=cr&ei=zMNZU5baIqaV8QfGkoCoAw

And then found hits like these etc:

Adobe Community: Can I still upgrade from CS5 to CS6
Creative Suite 6
Adobe CS6 - Best Buy Canada

But just maybe why some of the unmentionable download sites have been so busy for the last few years. 

And no, I don't have and haven't used any of their recent payfor apps.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

Niagaramark said:


> Anyone know where you can still buy cs6? I'm running cs5 and want to upgrade but don't like the eternal monthly payment with CC.


CALL ANY RESELLER AND ASK FOR LICENSE PRICING.. THAT IS THE ONLY WAY.
they can sell you one off or qty .. BTW -- they can also sell upgrade license too from a previous version.. it all still exists but not advertised as Adobe does not want us selling it.


----------

